# Here is the LaSalle 41 DX with the odd paint, all cleaned up.



## spitfire (Jun 20, 2011)

So many of you have answered questions and helped put this survivor back together. For those of you who dont know the story, i saved this bike from being parted out on evilbay. The seller had cut up the rims which according to him were postwar knurled s-2s. I also did not get the seat or pedals. The rest of the bike is as correct as i could make it. Many questioned the paint. I had the whole bike apart and rubbed it out by hand, and the paint is certainly original. I have included some close up pics of the pinstriping and details. I know my rear wheel is way far back, i need to take a few lengths out of the chain. Also the pedals in the pic are riders until i find a nice pair of used Torrington 8s which is what i have been told is correct. It is missing the fender light which should be an EA 4 rib torpedo and it shows no evidence that it ever had a rack. Let me know your thoughts and how many lengths should i take out of that chain? Thanks in advance and to those who have already contibuted. 

The before (From the email




The after:


----------



## andrea2525 (Jun 21, 2011)

How did you get your seat reupholstered?  I have the same seat, except the two metal plates are all rusted together.  I can't seem to pull them apart to get out the vinyl/leather and foam that are tucked around inside between the metal plates.  Can you tell me how you fixed up your seat so nice?  Thanks.


----------



## spitfire (Jun 21, 2011)

Ha, it was easy, i bought another one. THere is a guy on here that does great work brutuskend i believe is his name. I was going to go with one of his restored saddles and i found this original for 50 bucks!


----------



## slick (Jun 21, 2011)

Man I love that paint scheme. This bike is so badass. Beautiful job on the cleanup also.


----------



## Talewinds (Jun 21, 2011)

Holy cow!!!!! That's beautiful!

 (Reminds me of that gorgeous Monark 5-Bar paint job.)


----------



## spitfire (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks a ton guys! I am super happy with it. I just wish i could haqve gotten the og wheelset. So how many links should come outta that chain?


----------



## Flat Tire (Jun 21, 2011)

Damn thats nice!


----------



## Oldbikes (Jun 21, 2011)

Cleaned up NICELY!  Good job.


----------



## dxmadman (Jun 21, 2011)

That is so sweeeeeet! I love the stripe work, did you ever find out the story on the paint scheme? When ever it was done they sure nailed it!


----------



## spitfire (Jun 21, 2011)

Id bet the bike the paint is OEM. Id assume a custom job before the war. Bicycle Chronicles has a few odd paint jobs on Chicago Cycle bikes on his website. The chainguard confuses me, i havent put it back on yet. Also the tank is def. prewar but has clips for the screws???? Perhaps the tank was ordered late. The paint looks like a deluxe job on a D97X. I also collect and deal antique toy trains, i have a passion for oddballs in that field so why not bikes? You can see the red primer underneath in the pic of the dropout. I see no evidence of overpaint anywhere on the bike but the chainguard brackets were painted. The maroon on it is spot on but not quite as glossy.


----------



## robertc (Jun 21, 2011)

Man that is one sweet bike. Great job on the clean up.


----------



## Old rim (Jun 22, 2011)

(Claps Hands) very nice job


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Jun 22, 2011)

i just parted out a ladies la salle  still have the   springer  for  sale and   2  fenders    and sweetheart   sproket  chucksoldbikes  or  cpcsps@yahoo.com


----------



## spitfire (Jun 22, 2011)

So yet another expert says the paint is wrong....sigh, all my experience says it is so i dont know what to think.....Anyone have an original prewar maroon Schwinn part they could send so i can blacklight the beast?


----------



## dxmadman (Jun 24, 2011)

So yet "another" expert says? I'll tell ya what to think, Ingaz and Arnold are looking down from Heaven giving it a big thumbs up! And probably glad you got to own it. Who cares if it wrong or right? That things got more pizazz than any autocycle,areocycle,or any other $#@!*() bike.You sure got a lot of wonderful responses.Whats WRONG with that? Whats Right? That bike is Right!


----------



## Talewinds (Jun 24, 2011)

dxmadman said:


> So yet "another" expert says? I'll tell ya what to think, Ingaz and Arnold are looking down from Heaven giving it a big thumbs up! And probably glad you got to own it. Who cares if it wrong or right? That things got more pizazz than any autocycle,areocycle,or any other $#@!*() bike.You sure got a lot of wonderful responses.Whats WRONG with that? Whats Right? That bike is Right!




That pretty much sums it up!
 There really are a lot of nice bikes here at CABE and this one of yours, Spitfire, is quite unique and quite nice. OG paint or not, rock it!


----------



## spitfire (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks, I am fully satisfied with it, i feel it os og, and if not some kid in the 40s did a heck of a job. The maroon paint has a "cherry" hue which we have been unable to duplicate with modern paints. (I deal in antique toys, and restoration). Although i did get it once by accident. 

DX bikes were always my favorites and i fell in love with this one when i saw it. Hopefully ill have correct wheels built for it soon. The hoops dont match and shes getting a Morrow hub. Only the best for Sally!


----------

